# Psychosis or Dp/Dr?



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

I feel like i have some sort of cannibas induced psychosis or something, what is the difference between the feeling of dp/dr and the feelings of Psychosis as they both state a "constant feeling of unreality" and i have had no let ups now for 6 years in this feeling of unreality  i wonder sometimes if it is psychosis or dp/dr i`m not sure.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

I was checking this out aswell but it says cant tell imganation from reailty and I know you might try to counter what im saying here but seeing the world diffrent has nothing to do with imganation we dont have an imganation anymore lol. see I know dp is protecting me from things but what about those that got it from weed what is it protecting them from see what I mean I dont really understand this thing at all


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

But also u dont need to be psychotic because u ot imagination who messup ur reality iew(OCD/HYPOCHONDRIA/ANXIETY)

To be psychotic u need to have PERSISTANT hallucinations auditory and visual.

Got nothin to dow ith feelins of unreality, psychotic people think their psychosis IS reality


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

now that you mention it I do have slight hallucanations lately
not saying I have pyschosis Im just saying I see shit thats not even there from time to time


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

i read that psychosis does come with mental illnesses and that it`s not a seperate condition however the illnesses mentioned included Bipolar,Depression,Schizophrenia and a few other ones as well and i wouldn`t say being Depressed was the same as being psychotic? hummz 

The way i`m feeling atm i really don`t know whats real at all to be honest with you, it does get slightly better but not much but because i was out last nite drinking i feel everything is so unreal atm weird.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Psychosis and DP really have nothing in common... totally different symptoms, totally different treatments etc. Most people with DP feel like they are 'losing their mind' or 'going crazy', when this is totally inaccurate.

So far, I have never met or talked to a person with DP who wasn't an enormous hypochondriac. This snowballs with the 'I am going crazy' obsession and it all goes downhill. Learn to control your hypochondria and your DP will start becoming less convincing.


----------



## joepert (Aug 16, 2006)

as long as you think that you're "psychotic"..you're NOT.
Psychotic people dont have any self-reflection or reality-testing...


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

nice post ludo mate i`d agree with that, still doesn`t convince me tho maybe cos i had a really bad trip and it was less than a year after that i become dissociated, my speech as well can be f*cked and my brain just doesn`t seem to work at all so it is scary but i guess i`m just at the absolute bottom end of the dp/dr scale whereas some people have let ups or are slightly better.


----------



## joepert (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah, but you still KNOW something is wrong, that is not a psychosis...

psychotic people will never say that they are insane, for them the delusions and hallucinations are reality...


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

ludo speaks the truth

The "I am going crazy" obsession or "I am developing paranoid schizophrenia" obsession (colliqually known as S-OCD) have been pretty much the worst thing i have had to deal with. But i am still not crazy, well maybe a little crazy, but not in the hearing voices/alien conspiracy type of way. haha. OCD (The doubting disease) attacks what you value most, and for alot of people that happens to be thier sanity.

stop worrying you hypocondriachs! you need to become hypercondriachs! (ok i just made that word up).


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

so there are others who feel -unreal- and totally different from dp/dr ! im amazed.... i wonder how researchers couldnt see this common state between dp and psychosis .... and who knows maybe there are other illnesses with the same symptom.


----------



## sammydabull (Apr 23, 2007)

Coming?Back2Life said:


> nice post ludo mate i`d agree with that, still doesn`t convince me tho maybe cos i had a really bad trip and it was less than a year after that i become dissociated, my speech as well can be f*cked and my brain just doesn`t seem to work at all so it is scary but i guess i`m just at the absolute bottom end of the dp/dr scale whereas some people have let ups or are slightly better.


Man, we can really relate. We share alot of the same symptoms, like the speech problems, and your brain jsutt not working. do you find you somtimes forget the meaning of certain words that you know you knew before? like its probably all just in my head along with everything else, but I get this alot.


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

yes m8 all of the time, stuff that i would know so easily if i wasn`t so ill


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

check out my introduce me in th introduce yourself...i explain mine clearly


----------

